#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce >  >  Do you heard about customer conversion funnel?

## Bhavya

Conversion Funnel is a eCommerce term used to describe a pathway a potential customer takes to lands on your website and then do the desired action. The conversion funnel can be an online advertisement or a search system.

These are the steps included in conversion funnel, A buyer follow through these steps before he or she purchase something from your website.

1. Awareness
2. Interest
3. Consideration 
4. Conversion

If you have any questions regarding conversion funnel ask them here. I will be glad to answer them.

----------

